# Retired key largo guide



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey y’all, I’m now retired after 39 years guiding in the upper keys. Now I only fish for fun. I only go out on near perfect days. Yippee


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Congrats sir...39 years is a long tenure in that profession


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sounds like a pretty good life to me


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats on retiring. I bet you have some stories, write a book. At least you don't have to ask anyone where the fish are


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Is This you Captain, the caustic avenger, skink, the man who had the world record bonefish in your freezer??


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fishshoot said:


> Is This you Captain, the caustic avenger, skink, the man who had the world record bonefish in your freezer??


This should be a good story….


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

If he is who I think he is he has had quite a career and life. And he is wise enough to keep his mouth shut about most of it....... I had the pleasure of fishing with him a couple times. But the stories from him and about him from others could fill a few books.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Captain Kip said:


> Hey y’all, I’m now retired after 39 years guiding in the upper keys. Now I only fish for fun. I only go out on near perfect days. Yippee


As a young guide I’m curious, did you retire solely from guiding, or did you have a secondary source of income?


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> Is This you Captain, the caustic avenger, skink, the man who had the world record bonefish in your freezer??


Ha, I do not have any world record bonefish in my freezers, but I do have a world record bonefish story.


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

SS06 said:


> Congrats sir...39 years is a long tenure in that profession


Thanks


Fishshoot said:


> If he is who I think he is he has had quite a career and life. And he is wise enough to keep his mouth shut about most of it....... I had the pleasure of fishing with him a couple times. But the stories from him and about him from others could fill a few books.


its all about the fun. Thanks for waving my flag.


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> As a young guide I’m curious, did you retire solely from guiding, or did you have a secondary source of income?


I started guiding as a weekend distraction. I worked in construction and real estate development. So I always put a little cash away in stocks and bonds. After a lot of years, I can let my money make me money.


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

spc7669 said:


> This should be a good story….


Check Florida Sportsman magazine, august 1993, last page


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Captain on your retirement. You earned all the shots from now on.

I retired after 15 years and am enjoying fishing on weekdays, in good weather, with good tides!


----------



## gilligan (Aug 31, 2021)

Congrats , what a great career . I bet you have lots of great stories


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

